# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Vector, smartwatch, Vector Watch, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Vector Watch

----------


## Airicist

Vector smartwatch promises 30 day battery with classic design 

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> Hit play to take a look at the Vector smart watch, which promises 30 days of battery life and a host of smart functions from its metal body

----------


## Airicist

Article "Vector smartwatches are now on sale"
30 day battery life smartwatch collection from former Timex CEO

by Paul Lamkin
September 25, 2015

----------

